# controlling the carousel



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a long time eink kindle user, but i just recently got a Fire.  every book i buy or download a sample for sows up on my Fire carousel.  My default kindle for downloads is my PW2,  and I have looked all through settings snd manage my devices .  I cannot find a way to keep everything I order from taking over my carousel.  Am I missing some thing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> I'm a long time eink kindle user, but i just recently got a Fire. every book i buy or download a sample for sows up on my Fire carousel. My default kindle for downloads is my PW2, and I have looked all through settings snd manage my devices . I cannot find a way to keep everything I order from taking over my carousel. Am I missing some thing?


They don't actually download to your Fire . . . but, yeah, they do appear on the carousel. There isn't anyway to change this unless you go to the trouble to download an alternate 'launcher'. There are some available via third party android app sellers, but nothing on Amazon. I kind of like the carousel so I've never really looked and I can't recommend anything in particular.

FWIW, it will only show the last 30 or so items you've used or that have been downloaded. And you can remove things in bulk by touching and holding an item so that the menu drops down that will let you remove it. Once that's there, you can go ahead and touch and hold anything else and then touch 'remove' and then 'from carousel'. When you do that, it will fill up to 30 things from the next latest apps or books that were there.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.  If I look into an alternate launcher I will report back.


----------

